# Reccomend bedrails for extra-thick king size mattress



## meganeilis (Mar 12, 2006)

DH and I cannot position the bed against a wall, and I don't want to invest a ton of money in a co-sleeper since DS is almost 10 mths old (maybe for the next baby though). Has anyone tried the Snug Tuck Pillow? (http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/index.htm)

Or can you reccommend another bedrail that would work on a very thick king size mattress?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

i got the parents choice bedrail and i have a extra thick king size mattress it works great. I got it for less than $19.00 from wal mart.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Mine is a Simplicity, I think. The "screen" is mesh instead of solid fabric, and it not only clamps onto the mattress, it also has anchors that run underneath the mattress and hook onto the other side. The straps for the anchors are definitely big enough to fit under a king-sized. I got mine at ShopKo (at 9:30 at night on a Sunday after ds fell off the bed the first time - luckily we just have the box spring and mattress sitting right on the floor!)


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

we use a snugtuck on our extra deep cal king bed and it works great.


----------



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

We bought a tall one from One Step Ahead. It works fine on the thick mattress we sleep on when visiting my parents.


----------



## BurnsideMommy (Jan 25, 2004)

We just bought this one for our pillow top king bed:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002VAF3Y

It's the longest & tallest I've found yet.


----------



## madsandandy (Feb 3, 2004)

i would suggest a snugtuck pillow...you can look them up online.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

We just put our mattress on the floor, but I have to admit that sometimes it looks a little strange to company


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BurnsideMommy*
We just bought this one for our pillow top king bed:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002VAF3Y

It's the longest & tallest I've found yet.









:

We have the same one and found it to be the best. We've tried others.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

They have one at http://www.buybuybaby.com It comes up onto the mattress and locks on to the top of the mattress. That way there is no gap between the bed and the rail. I have seen two people use it on king size beds. BTW pillow top mattresses are a cosleeping hazard as they are not considered a firm surface for an infant to sleep on.


----------

